

Inside GitHub's Super-Lean Management Strategy - petercooper
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3020181/open-company/inside-githubs-super-lean-management-strategy-and-how-it-drives-innovation

======
joelcollinsdc
Suprised there is not more commentary going on here, this was a great article.

~~~
petercooper
Not a single submission of mine has gone anywhere in 6 months now and I'm
ensuring I only submit the stuff that's hot or doing well on Twitter. Weird
stuff.

Someone has somehow got it to front page now though:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576698)

~~~
wyclif
I've observed the same effect. Until very recently it was easy for me to get a
quality submission on the front page; I've done it many times. It's getting a
lot harder to do lately. And the difference I've noticed is that even when a
story goes to #1, it drops off to the second page a lot more quickly and there
is less engagement.

I have no way of knowing, but I suspect this is an effect of pg & co. making
adjustments lately to counter abuse of the system.

